# how to tight primary clutch main bolt



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

hello

Recently I adjusted my belt (BF 750 2008) the manual says to torque the bolt for the primary clutch @ 69 lb/ft but I could not even get it to 60, is there some trick to get this done? 

thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

are you sure? i could torque that thing waaaay past 69.
are you sure your torgue wrench is accurate in reverse?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Why couldnt you get it to 69? was the clutch turning? Or was it binding up like the bolt was bottoming out ?


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

yes the clutch was turning, I guess the torque wrench is also accurate in reverse


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Grab the pull rope and engage it hold with one hand and tourqe the bolt down to 69 that should be more than enough to get 69 ft lbs , as for checking the tourqe wrench i am not sure how to check them i have been using the same one for like 15 years now.....might buy a new one


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

2008 brute wont have a pull rope. shove an extension or broom handle or somethin through it to keep the secondary clutch from turning while you torque the bolt down


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Why did they eleminate the back up starter ? I have never used mine but if i ever have to i will be glad its there


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

idk y they did. 

i had to stick a braker bar n mine so i could torq it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

they leak bad. eat away at your crank, let dirt, water, whatever in. most people say theyre so hard to pull it's not even reasonable to have them on there


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i know on my old honda that it leaked bad


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i pulled the rope out of mine and sealed the hole at the top. it was pretty hard to start when it is cold out. made two rides and pulled the cover and it was full of mud and sand.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

harmonsbrute said:


> idk y they did.
> 
> i had to stick a braker bar n mine so i could torq it.


we did the same, but still the shaft of the motor will still turn, any other ideas? a lot of strength was applied with the torque wrench, we were afraid the bolt was going to break


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

man 69 ft/lbs isnt THAT tight. i feel like your torque wrench may be out of spec


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Some torque wrench's will not measure in the reverse direction.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

muddy-one said:


> Some torque wrench's will not measure in the reverse direction.


:agreed: I'm guessing this might be your problem


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> :agreed: I'm guessing this might be your problem


the strange thing is that after we adjusted the belt deflection, I went for a 2 day ride, and cheked the belt after that and now it has deflection again


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Some deflection is normal you dont want it tight


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's right. Your belt is best to be on the tight side (22mm). Does it squeal slightly when idling in gear? If so, that's about perfect.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> that's right. Your belt is best to be on the tight side (22mm). Does it squeal slightly when idling in gear? If so, that's about perfect.


I adjusted it from 27 to 22mm but after the ride I cheked it and it was 27mm again


----------



## rhettag94 (Apr 9, 2009)

Most torque wrenches don't work in reverse. I did the same thing. I kept wrenching on it. I figured something was wrong, so I checked it out. You have to go find one that works in reverse which is hard to do.


----------

